# Guter Server zum raiden



## Delaro 2 (26. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, 

weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, jedoch wollte ich relativ bald wieder mit WoW anfangen und auf Horde Seite nen netten Pala hochleveln. (Möchte direkt mit WOD raidtechnisch voll durchstarten, wie zu meinen aktiven WOTLK-zeiten) Jedoch bin ich absolut nicht sicher, welcher server gut ist (in bezug auf, wie viele / gute progresgilden sind dort unterwegs). Habe ne lange WoW pause gemacht und kenne mich da nicht mehr aus.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht 1-2 Server empfehlen, wo wirklich relativ viele gute Progressgilden drauf sind und man gute Chancen hat an ein paar vernünftige Raidgilden zu kommen (muss ja nicht direkt die TOP 1 des Servers sein? Dsese sollten möglichst auf Hordenseite sein und generell sollte der Server gut sein im Sinne von ausgeglichenes Horde-Allianz-verhältnis etc. 
Hab jetzt schon bisschen geschaut und Blackmoore und Frostwolf scheinen nicht schlecht zu sein, aber wie gesagt, würde mich auf ein paar Vorschläge freuen.

MFG


----------



## thadras (27. Juli 2014)

ausgeglichenes allianz-horde verhältnis wirst nimmer finden. blackhand und frostwolf müssten deinen vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (27. Juli 2014)

Wenn es ein ausgeglichenes Allianz-Horde Verhältnis sein muss kommt einzig und allein Backmoore in die engere Wahl. Wenn es ein sehr voller Horde Server sein soll, dann kommen nur Blackhand, Blackrock, Frostwolf, Thrall und Eredar sowie Blackmoore in Frage.

Ich gehe allerdings sehr stark davon aus das man auf den genannten Servern zur Primetime in WoD mit erheblichen Warteschlangen rechnen darf.

Auch noch relativ belebt sein dürfte Azshara, allerdings schon mit einigem Abstand zu den zuerst genannten Servern. Auf Mal´Ganis ist das Verhältnis auch recht ausgeglichen, allerdings ist dort noch weniger los als auf Azshara.

Was die passende Gilde angeht, die findest du am ehesten im offiziellen Forum. Wenn es um wirklich gute Progress Gilden geht, bei denen kommst du sowieso nicht ohne schriftliche Bewerbung und einer Menge Auflagen rein, seien es Logs oder sonstiges die vorab vorzulegen sind.


----------



## Delaro 2 (27. Juli 2014)

Ok ja dann denke ich, ist das mit dem verhältnis zwitrangig. aber danke auf jedenfall für eure antworten, ist immer ne schwere entscheidung den passendne server zu finden...
ist das mit warteschlangen echt noch so krass?


----------



## thadras (27. Juli 2014)

warteschlangen hatte ich zuletzt auf antonidas allianz, allerdings war das nur in den ersten wochen nach erscheinen von schalcht um orgrimmar. auf blackhand hatte ich (bin dort seit ca 4 wochen) keine warteschlangen.


----------



## Killör1994 (27. Juli 2014)

Also ich raide aktiv aus Azshara und ich glaube jeder gute Raider findet auf diesem Server ne Gruppe mit der er clearen kann


----------



## Delaro 2 (27. Juli 2014)

also frostwolf, blackhand und azshara kamen jetzt öfters. ich denke ich werde mich dann zwischen einem von denen entscheiden. vielen dank leute.


----------



## LoveThisGame (27. Juli 2014)

thadras schrieb:


> warteschlangen hatte ich zuletzt auf antonidas allianz, allerdings war das nur in den ersten wochen nach erscheinen von schalcht um orgrimmar. auf blackhand hatte ich (bin dort seit ca 4 wochen) keine warteschlangen.



Es ist klar das es aktuell kaum bzw gar keine Warteschlangen gibt, der Content ist rund 10 Monate alt und bei vielen seit Ewigkeiten clear, derzeit liegen sicherlich viele Abo´s auf Eis. Jeder der zum Start eines Contentpatch oder eines Addons auf einem der vollen Server gespielt hat weiß das er/sie sich eine Stunde vor Raidstart einloggen sollte um pünktlich da zu sein! Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus das das zum WoD Release nicht anders sein wird.


----------

